# Ball Pythons > BP Morphs & Genetics >  Mystery Lesser Clutch? Help ID?

## Chad Hulker

Ok so this is my first time hatching lessers..but i can't ignore the fact that these are different.  I bred lesser x normal, got 8 eggs..and hatched 6 lessers and 2 normals.  When i cut the eggs i saw that 4 of the 6 lessers were extremely pale in comparison.  Heres a couple pics of the clutch all hatched out..minus one normal (still in egg).  To my knowledge there are no ghost genes with either sire or dam..hidden gene?  Anyone have any ideas?

----------


## Patrick Long

I woulda put money on Hypo

----------


## Luke Martin

Thats it...I'm buying a super lesser and breeding it to every normal I can find!  Those are without a doubt Platinums!  You lucky lucky fool!

----------


## cinderbird

those look like Platinum's. congrats! I'd get in contact with Ralph Davis to confirm, but thats what I'd bank on.

----------


## DC Reptiles

thats awesome, congrats!!

----------


## Brstin2flames

I'm not familiar with all the morphs, but all I know is they are gorgeous!  :Good Job:

----------


## AaronP

I think you hit a gold mine on Platinums.

----------


## snakemansnakes

WOW and 4 to boot. Great odds on that clutch

----------


## twistedtails

Platty's for sure.  This seems to a common occurance these days.  Congrats!  Those are worth a pretty penny.

----------


## MarkS

Yup, those look like platinum to me, which also means that the normal siblings may not be so 'normal' and are probably worth quite a bit themselves.

----------


## Totally Morphed

> Thats it...I'm buying a super lesser and breeding it to every normal I can find!  Those are without a doubt Platinums!  You lucky lucky fool!


Agreed :Razz:  This would have been an amazing clutch even if you knew you had a het platty

----------


## astaley

WOW!!! that is a stroke of luck; looks like plattys to me. You hit the lottery there for sure.  :Good Job: 

Where did you acquire the "normal" if I may ask?

----------


## balls4me

Im gonna say ghost as the hidden gene for platinums produces a little more phased out snake with more white than your picture currently show. Awesome clutch grats

----------


## J.Vandegrift

I could say I'm not jealous but I would be lying. Wow what a clutch. Congrats.

----------


## twistedtails

> Im gonna say ghost as the hidden gene for platinums produces a little more phased out snake with more white than your picture currently show. Awesome clutch grats


Don't you find it kinda funny that the only "ghosts" are the Lessers?  Those are %100 Plattys.  Not to mention, colors are very hard to capture in photos.

----------


## WesleyTF

JUST. AMAZING.  Great snakes!

----------


## loonunit

Score! Sure looks platty to me. Tell your "normal" you love her, and give her some extra mice.  :Good Job:

----------


## balls4me

> Don't you find it kinda funny that the only "ghosts" are the Lessers?  Those are %100 Plattys.  Not to mention, colors are very hard to capture in photos.


They may be Plattys but im going with what I think. Lumans Platty if you look at pic will show you what I mean. Either way they are phenominal animals. I hope for him they are plattys. I just think they are ghost and odds hitting any animal vary. Dont you find it funny 4 are platinums if i use your logic,
you may have balls but i promise one isnt crystal :Razz:

----------


## Luke Martin

Hypo Lessers and Platinums don't look close enough in appearance for it to be any question of them not being Platinums.  Also you Actually have a better chance of accidentally producing Platinums with the female only having to be het Platty rather than both animals happening to be het hypo.

----------


## twistedtails

> Hypo Lessers and Platinums don't look close enough in appearance for it to be any question of them not being Platinums.  Also you Actually have a better chance of accidentally producing Platinums with the female only having to be het Platty rather than both animals happening to be het hypo.


Exactly what I was gonna say.  The odds of lining reccessives up on accident are super slim.  The Platty gene seems to be turning up all over the place.

----------


## MKHerps

These are Pladdy Daddys. Like said in other threads the chance of both parents being het ghost and the OP not knowing it are slim, but possible. This is happening alot this year. This is the third clutch I have seen where the Normal Female was holding the Het Daddy gene. Contact Ralph Davis to verify. He is a very nice guy and is unlike some other big breeders, he will talk to you and help in any way he can. 

Congrats, you might want to get a lottery ticket next time you're out and about.  

Matt

----------


## stratus_020202

Those are stunning!!! Congrats on a nice clutch  :Smile:

----------


## Chad Hulker

thanks everyone for the kind words.  Yeah i agree..when i cut these eggs and saw the first "platty" i was really leaning towards platty...i followed Ralphs site pretty well when he was first producing these but didn't wanna assume that this is what these were...ghost is pretty far fetched also.  I wasn't aware others were randomely hitting on these either..i couldn't be happier...i'm never the guy that has the best odds or finds something new but this has made the last 15 years working with BP's all worth it.  The Dame was actually a poss het pied i bought from a very "unreputable" breeder back in 03 that i'm pretty sure was just a farm bred baby.  The last 2 breedings she didn't produce any pieds but i think she made up for it this yeah huh? HA! Thanks again for the great comments!

Chad Hulker

----------


## JoeEllisReptiles

Chad I will be over next week to pick up the two you don't need.  You clearly hatched out way too many and it would not be fair to keep them all to yourself  :Smile:   Congrats again and I will see you Monday 

Joe Ellis

----------

_darkbloodwyvern_ (02-06-2011)

----------


## Zach Nasty

> I could say I'm not jealous but I would be lying. Wow what a clutch. Congrats.


Co-sign.

----------


## twistedtails

Let's see some pics of mom!

----------


## alan1

if they're lesser ghost, they will shed 100% clear with no pattern whatsoever...

----------


## Emilio

Wow congrats man I agree with everyone that thinks they are plattys. Shows you that you just never know with these animals.

----------


## jkobylka

Big grats, you nailed it either way... look like plattys to me.

Justin

----------


## irishanaconda

cant describe this in words so


 :Surprised:   :Surprised:   :Surprised:   :Surprised:

----------


## Animals As Leaders

Alright I gotta ask...

I always thought Lesser's and lesser platinums were the same just a different name.  Can someone explain what exactly "platinum" means and why they differ from lessers.  They seem hypoish is that the only difference?

----------


## Oxylepy

Alright Platinum consist of 2 genes in the BEL complex (alleles at the same locus). One is Lesser, the other is Daddy (in Platinums). When Butter or Lesser are accompanied by the Daddy gene they produce Butter Daddys or Platy Daddys (Platinums).

----------

Animals As Leaders (07-18-2010),Johnmb (04-20-2013)

----------


## Chad Hulker

Thanks again everyone.  I took a few more pics to share that show there color better...and one of Mom and Dad.  I bred the same sire to other females but this one is the only one that took..how fortunate for me!









Here's one of Mom


And the Lesser sire

----------

WiSDoM (07-20-2010)

----------


## crzyflsrepdennis

My lesser is way different than yours. Mine has much more yellow. I think yours is very platinum looking. I always thought it was silver, but man! Congratulations on a great clutch. I'll take a pair for sticking by you for all these years!

----------


## abi21491

Wow, lucky you! Congrats!

----------


## h00blah

i agree - go buy a lottery ticket

----------


## JasonG

What a great feeling. This is why we breed bps. Congrats!

----------


## Oxylepy

> i agree - go buy a lottery ticket


I'm pretty sure that isnt how the mystical "luck" concept works. They needed to buy the ticket around the time they put the snakes together. By now the streak is over.  :Sad:

----------


## loonunit

Yeah, Dad is a pretty stunning lesser to begin with. I'm not sure if I'd call him a full-blown platinum if I saw him alone... but he certainly made me do a double take and go running to look at RDR's platinum pics:

http://www.ralphdavisreptiles.com/co...all_python.asp

----------


## TessadasExotics

Hmm after seeing the daddy I would almost be willing to bet that he's the culprit. Looks more platy to me than lesser. Could just be the pic though.

----------

_Clint Bundy_ (03-28-2011)

----------


## XSReptiles

Congrats, amazing clutch there.

----------


## rabernet

I would definitely send pictures to Ralph and get the opinion on whether these are platty's or not - directly from the man himself. He answers all his e-mails, and who better to get an opinion from on them, than from the man who has seen more Platty Daddy's than anyone. 

Congratulations, it's a stunning clutch!

----------

_Oxylepy_ (07-18-2010)

----------


## RandyRemington

> Hmm after seeing the daddy I would almost be willing to bet that he's the culprit. Looks more platy to me than lesser. Could just be the pic though.


But platy X normal can't produce platy because lesser and hidden are alleles (different versions of the same gene).  The platy dad could only give one version to each baby, either hidden or lesser, but not both.  So even if dad where a platy the babies would still need hidden from mom.  

It might be that hidden isn't all that rare in the normal looking population.  Dang, I need a lesser to breed to all my females just in case.

----------

_MKHerps_ (07-18-2010)

----------


## MarkS

> Hmm after seeing the daddy I would almost be willing to bet that he's the culprit. Looks more platy to me than lesser. Could just be the pic though.


No, I've got a lesser that looks very much like that, but he sure didn't look like that as a baby, he just got lighter as he got older.  With this clutch you can tell which is which right at hatching.

----------


## Oxylepy

> It might be that hidden isn't all that rare in the normal looking population.  Dang, I need a lesser to breed to all my females just in case.


How amazing would it be to breed a Lesser to a morph and get Platinum/Morph snakes. The whole time that het daddy gene had been sitting in some morph line, shuffled around, and ultimately pops up out of nowhere.

Also, to OP, definitely message Ralph, if they are Platinum, breed them together. 50% Platinums, 25% BELs, !!!!25% HOM DADDYS!!!!

I would love to have 2 Platinums just to try and get a Hom Daddy, it could be sold as such and would produce 50% Platinums and Butter Daddys when bred to each respective snake.

----------


## TheReptileEnthusiast

> Alright I gotta ask...
> 
> I always thought Lesser's and lesser platinums were the same just a different name.  Can someone explain what exactly "platinum" means and why they differ from lessers.  They seem hypoish is that the only difference?


Ralphs original snake is a Platinum, aka "Platty daddy". His first generation offspring didn't look quite like him, so he called them "Lesser Platinums", as in not quite platinum. 

Later it was discovered that some of "Platty daddy's" normal looking offspring carried the extra "hidden gene" that when combined with a lesser platinum will produce a true Platinum. 

You are correct, lesser is just short for lesser platinum. But Platinum is a snake like platty daddy that has the hidden gene as well.

Also, Ralph has bred a butter to a hidden gene carrier and produced a butter daddy that has the caracteristics of a platinum as well.

----------

GameBred (07-21-2010),_Wapadi_ (04-20-2013)

----------


## MKHerps

I typed this same message yesturday and it didnt post. It was a bit longer but said the same thing. I wasnt going to type it agian so I am glad you did.  Yes Ralph is a great guy and will talk to anyone. He isnt like some other big breeders who only talks to you when you buy animals from them.




> Ralphs original snake is a Platinum, aka "Platty daddy". His first generation offspring didn't look quite like him, so he called them "Lesser Platinums", as in not quite platinum. 
> 
> Later it was discovered that some of "Platty daddy's" normal looking offspring carried the extra "hidden gene" that when combined with a lesser platinum will produce a true Platinum. 
> 
> You are correct, lesser is just short for lesser platinum. But Platinum is a snake like platty daddy that has the hidden gene as well.
> 
> Also, Ralph has bred a butter to a hidden gene carrier and produced a butter daddy that has the caracteristics of a platinum as well.

----------


## jluman

Looks to me like you have four platinum hatchlings there, congrats! There is absolutely no way those are hypo lessers. Here's a hypo butter right out of the egg, a hypo lesser looks more or less the same:

----------


## Dustin

Wow that's an awesome and unexpected clutch you have! Congrats! I dont think I would be able to keep my eyes off them lol

----------


## Russ Lawson

Wow, what an amazing clutch! Those definitely look like platinums to me. Huge congrats!

----------


## Ben.L

Registered especially after seeing this thread! WOW, huge congrats mate  :Surprised:

----------


## Chad Hulker

Thanks so much everyone for the great comments.  I heard back from Ralph Davis the other day and he confirmed them to be Platty Daddys!  And 2.2 to boot!  Also have 1.1 "sibs" and 0.2 lesser.  I couldn't be happier!

----------


## stratus_020202

Wow! That is so awesome! Congrats  :Smile:

----------


## ColdBloodedCarnival

Congratulations!! That is soooo freakin awesome!  :Good Job:

----------


## RandyRemington

> Thanks so much everyone for the great comments.  I heard back from Ralph Davis the other day and he confirmed them to be Platty Daddys!  And 2.2 to boot!  Also have 1.1 "sibs" and 0.2 lesser.  I couldn't be happier!


Congrats!  

In this particular breeding you can't be sure the "sibs" are hidden gene carriers like you could if one parent was a platy.  But they are still 50% chance hidden gene carriers.

----------


## BallsUnlimited

and this is why i love snake breeding. you just never know what ya gonna get. Awesome clutch and awesome odds. Those are some beautiful animals.  :Good Job:

----------


## Albey

I just found this thread and I have to say congratulations. What incredible luck and hatching out four no less, wow!  :Good Job:

----------


## Chad Hulker

thanks again everyone.  Randy i had been wondering that same thing but i'm pretty sure you're right about that.  Since Mom was just a "het" that would make the normals 50% possibles.  Also i've been looking at Ralphs page and i haven't seen him breed Platty x Lesser...although i'm assuming that this will produce Plattys, BEL(poss hidden gene?), lessers, and het sibs.  Does that sound correct?

----------


## stevepoppers

Ralph's page seems like it might be outdated. And either way, it's hard to follow.

I think Platty x Lesser Platty would produce all those, but only Platties if the Lesser is a hidden gene carrier, and it gets everything else right.

If I've followed all this right. Your normal was a hidden gene carrier, right? As was the Lesser?

----------


## Russ Lawson

> Ralph's page seems like it might be outdated. And either way, it's hard to follow.
> 
> I think Platty x Lesser Platty would produce all those, but only Platties if the Lesser is a hidden gene carrier, and it gets everything else right.
> 
> If I've followed all this right. Your normal was a hidden gene carrier, right? As was the Lesser?


Platty x lesser gives platties, BEL's, lessers, and "het platties." The normal would have been the only one with the hidden mutation. The hidden mutation would cause a lesser to display the platty phenotype.

----------


## dr del

Hi,




> Platty x lesser gives platties, BEL's, lessers, and "het platties." The normal would have been the only one with the hidden mutation. The hidden mutation would cause a lesser to display the platty phenotype.


Wouldn't it also give normals which would make any "het platties" impossible to identify so you would have to call all non-visuals 50% poss het platties?


dr del

----------


## mainbutter

platty x lesser would technically also produce BELs that carry the daddy trait, right?

----------


## dr del

Hi,

I don't think so.  :Confused: 

If the platty daddy gene is in the same location as the lesser gene then a BEL can't be carrying it.


dr del

----------


## Kevin_Hornby

> Hi,
> 
> 
> 
> Wouldn't it also give normals which would make any "het platties" impossible to identify so you would have to call all non-visuals 50% poss het platties?
> 
> 
> dr del


Platty x anything will not produce any normals. All snakes will carry either the Lesser gene or the Daddy gene. 

And as to the Platty - Lesser breeding.

See clutch 4
http://www.ralphdavisreptiles.com/bi...pythons_04.asp


See clutch 5
http://www.ralphdavisreptiles.com/bi...pythons_05.asp

----------

_CoolioTiffany_ (02-04-2011),dr del (07-23-2010),snakesRkewl (07-23-2010)

----------


## Caz

At least after this thread i know more about the Platty!
Amazing clych - good for you  :Smile:

----------


## AussieSnakes48

Absolutely awesome! Congrats!

----------


## hgrub

just curious, is there any "platty" combo out there? If so, do they looks much different than "lesser" combo...apart from the price tag?

----------


## JoeEllisReptiles

So has anyone every held back all the "normal" offspring from a few clutches of lesser X normal and bred back the lesser to the normals to see if by chance it would produce a Platty?  If Plattys act as a co-dom/homozygous animal and you bred it to a normal you would get 1/2 lessers and 1/2 normals 100% "Het" Platty.  If you bred a Platty to a Normal 100% "Het" Platty you would get Platty, Lessers and Normals poss. "het" Platty.  Why wouldn't the normals be 66% if the Platty acts as the homozygous form and the normal acts as the 100% het.  Also could we assume that every lesser is 100% het. for Platty?  If you breed any Lesser to a Platty or to a Normal 100% "Het" Platty you get Plattys right.... ?   Still a little confused 

Joe Ellis

----------


## Russ Lawson

> Hi,
> 
> 
> 
> Wouldn't it also give normals which would make any "het platties" impossible to identify so you would have to call all non-visuals 50% poss het platties?
> 
> 
> dr del


No, when you put it into a square, one of the wild-type alleles from the lesser pairs up with the lesser allele from the platty, while the other wild-type allele from the lesser pairs up with the hidden allele from the platty.

The reason you have 50% possible het platties in the clutch from this thread is because there are wild-type alleles from both parents. Your odds are theoretically 1:4 platinum, 1:4 lesser, 1:4 "het platinum", and 1:4 normal - thus 50% poss het platties.

----------

dr del (07-24-2010)

----------


## jluman

> So has anyone every held back all the "normal" offspring from a few clutches of lesser X normal and bred back the lesser to the normals to see if by chance it would produce a Platty?


Lots of people tried that when lessers were first sold, there were a lot of normal girls held back from lesser x normal clutches and bred back to lessers, no platinums were produced.




> If Plattys act as a co-dom/homozygous animal and you bred it to a normal you would get 1/2 lessers and 1/2 normals 100% "Het" Platty.  If you bred a Platty to a Normal 100% "Het" Platty you would get Platty, Lessers and Normals poss. "het" Platty. Why wouldn't the normals be 66% if the Platty acts as the homozygous form and the normal acts as the 100% het.


Platinum x hidden gene carrier will produce platinums, lessers, and normal looking animals that carry the hidden gene. The platinum passes either the lesser gene or the hidden gene to it's offspring, regardless of what the other parent is.




> Also could we assume that every lesser is 100% het. for Platty?  If you breed any Lesser to a Platty or to a Normal 100% "Het" Platty you get Plattys right.... ?   Still a little confused 
> 
> Joe Ellis


I guess you could say the lesser is het for platinum in the same way it is het for leucistic, if that makes it easier for you to wrap your head around it. You still need a platinum or normal looking hidden gene carrier to produce a platinum though.

----------


## Wildman09

> Platinum x hidden gene carrier will produce platinums, lessers, and normal looking animals that carry the hidden gene. The platinum passes either the lesser gene or the hidden gene to it's offspring, regardless of what the other parent is.


So that means by keeping the "normal" looking sibs and breeding them back to a parent/diff lesser they'll produce more platinums?..I kinda understand the genetics but once you get more techinical I go "blond"..lol...I am wanting to get a lesser and try making some plattys one day....

So point/question is, keeping and breeding back "normal" sibs can produce more plattys right?

Thanks..

----------


## Oxylepy

The "sibs" are from platinum offspring clutches.

The "Daddy" gene (the one that makes a Lesser x Daddy into a Platinum) is part of the BEL "Complex", in other words it's a gene that codes for a different/altered protein at the same spot as the other ones. So a Platinum just like a BEL has no normal gene at that one spot, instead it carries the Lesser and the Daddy genes at that spot. 

Thus a Platinum will only produce Lessers and "Het Daddies" (aka they are heterozygous for the "Daddy" gene). These "Het Daddies" will give you a 25% chance of producing Platinums when bred to a Lesser (just like other Recessive/Co-dom genes). If bred to a Platinum you will get 25% Platinums, 25% Het Daddies, 25% Lessers and 25% Normals.

If you breed 2 Platinums together you can produce 25% BELs, 50% Platinums, and 25% Hom Daddies (which will look like normals but if you breed them to a BEL you will get 100% Platinums, or if you breed them to a Lesser you will get 50% Platinums and 50% Het Daddies).

It's pretty crazy, but if you remember that both the Daddy gene and the Lesser gene are at the same spot (thus they either coexist or you have 1 or the other, or neither) it makes it easier.

Its known that you can produce 25% Butter Daddies if you breed a Butter to a Het Daddy, it it not known if it reacts with Vin Russo Hets/Mojaves/Phantoms.

----------


## Wildman09

Yeah, thats what I was assuming (Platty sibs), the sibs WILL be het "daddy", and when bred to lesser theres a chance of producing more...

I understand it alittle better now..lol..I thought boa genetics were complex....lol..

Thanks for that...I love this site.

----------


## stupidcracker00

> The "sibs" are from platinum offspring clutches.
> 
> If you breed 2 Platinums together you can produce 25% BELs, 50% Platinums, and 25% Hom Daddies (which will look like normals but if you breed them to a BEL you will get 100% Platinums, or if you breed them to a Lesser you will get 50% Platinums and 50% Het Daddies).


What does "HOM" stand for in "HOM Daddy" and why does it look like a normal?

~SC

----------


## RandyRemington

Homozygous.  The really odd thing about the hidden aka daddy aka dilute aka sib mutation is that not only do the hets look normal (unlike the het lessers which are visible lessers) even the homozygous hidden remains normal looking (i.e. "hidden").  So it's a mutation you would just have to track through breeding results and/or parentage.  One animal you can be sure doesn't have it is a normal lesser because if it did it would be a platy.  Also, since it's apparently a mutation of the same gene as lesser/butter, mojave, phantom/mystic, Vin Russo, and mocha keep in mind that any one snake only has two of these (or any) genes total so if it's already say a mystic potion (mystic + mojave) it doesn't have room for a third copy (like hidden or even the normal version of this gene).

----------


## Chad Hulker

Have there been any breedings done using the hidden daddy gene to the other bel complex morphs?..Phantom/Mystic, het russo, mojave..etc?  I haven't heard of any so i'm real curious as to if it will take to those other morphs as it does to lessers.  Maybe a project worth trying?

----------


## jluman

> Have there been any breedings done using the hidden daddy gene to the other bel complex morphs?..Phantom/Mystic, het russo, mojave..etc?  I haven't heard of any so i'm real curious as to if it will take to those other morphs as it does to lessers.  Maybe a project worth trying?


Ralph Davis has produced a good number of hidden gene x butter and hidden gene x phantom animals, you can see them if you go look in his clutch records on his site. I have a hidden gene x mojave clutch due to hatch around the end of the week, so hopefully we will get to see what happens soon. If the mojave combo turns out cool maybe I will try the het Russo down the road.

----------


## JenEric Reptiles

when you were candleing the eggs couldyou notice any difference in the "shades".......and around what days if you did.and when did you cut also
im curious now cause i have a 7 egg clutch  4 eggs look normal
around day 30 their color started coming in and could see all the eyes and eye stripes well 4 of the 3 we could see eye stripes and those same 3 you can see hadly no pattern its very faint........
day 40 now and still cant see anything :Good Job:  i know most color come around day 45-60 so crossing fingers

----------


## jluman

Unfortunately, I am the world's worst candler lol. I never seem to be able to see enough to tell much about the snakes inside. I did cut the eggs though, and I would say that the platinum was obviously different at day 50.

----------


## Subdriven

> Ralph Davis has produced a good number of hidden gene x butter and hidden gene x phantom animals, you can see them if you go look in his clutch records on his site. I have a hidden gene x mojave clutch due to hatch around the end of the week, so hopefully we will get to see what happens soon. If the mojave combo turns out cool maybe I will try the het Russo down the road.



So what ere the results??  is there a mojave daddy??

----------


## Domepiece

So whats the difference between lessers and platinums? I just acquired a pair of lessers under the impression that they are lesser platinums. Do they both make the blue eyed lucy and if so what is the difference? Thought I knew what was going on but from this I'm doubting myself. Here are some pics of mine. Will these make BEL's? Thanks
http://i1227.photobucket.com/albums/...ce1981/007.jpg
http://i1227.photobucket.com/albums/...ce1981/001.jpg

----------


## wax32

What you have are Lesser Platinums. People call them Lessers for short. And yes, they make BELs.

Platinums aka Platty Daddies include another "hidden" gene to make a different snake.

----------

_Domepiece_ (02-03-2011)

----------


## Domepiece

> What you have are Lesser Platinums. People call them Lessers for short. And yes, they make BELs.
> 
> Platinums aka Platty Daddies include another "hidden" gene to make a different snake.


Thanks, I thought I knew what I had but this subject just keeps coming up and It makes me start doubting things. Thanks for clearing that up.

----------


## Subdriven

Funny how people ask the same question over and over in the same thread..   yes, this may be a 9 page thread, but there is  ALOT of info in here!!  I thought I knew everything I needed to know on platty daddy's till I read this thread..  now I know alot more!!  This is a GREAT thread but you do need to READ it..  not just post at the end...

----------

_LotsaBalls_ (02-04-2011),terra-fan (02-04-2011)

----------


## jakethesnake36

Phantom x het platty are called phantom 44 as they appeared in clutch 44 in the production year (think they appeared in 2005)...
In 2008 Ralph bred a male from the 44 clutch and got some very interesting phantoms Just like the father..

----------


## mpkeelee

i need updated pics!! 

PICS!!!!!

----------


## Xan Powers

very cool read, learned tons.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk. Xan Powers!

----------


## Subdriven

> Phantom x het platty are called phantom 44 as they appeared in clutch 44 in the production year (think they appeared in 2005)...
> In 2008 Ralph bred a male from the 44 clutch and got some very interesting phantoms Just like the father..


I've been looking for that clutch for days!!  lol   :Rolleyes2: 

Thank you! :Dancin' Banana:

----------


## Ch^10

Absolutely stunning! Congrats!

----------


## jakethesnake36

> I've been looking for that clutch for days!!  lol  
> 
> Thank you!


You are welcome  :Smile:

----------


## Chad Hulker

couple of updated pics for everyone.   I kept back 1.1 and theyre doing great  :Smile: 

female at 950 gramas


female again


male breeding a mojave


platty x pastel


platty x norm


hoping to at least make some "het" platties this season.

----------

snakesRkewl (03-25-2011)

----------


## Kymberli

They look great! You're lucky  :Smile:

----------


## LotsaBalls

Gratz again on them. Hit me up when they start hatching.  :Good Job:

----------


## Xan Powers

awesome stuff Chad 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk. Xan Powers!

----------


## Subdriven

I've seen people post pics of a lesser they bought and loved that it was so light. They looked like your Platty daddys.  Wonder if they got pattys at a lesser price and neither the buyer or seller knew. Who knows how many het plattys are out there thinking they are normals!

----------


## spitzu

> I've seen people post pics of a lesser they bought and loved that it was so light. They looked like your Platty daddys.  Wonder if they got pattys at a lesser price and neither the buyer or seller knew. Who knows how many het plattys are out there thinking they are normals!


I am 100% sure that any breeder that likes money would not accidentally give away platty daddys  :Razz:

----------


## Pinoy Pythons

I remember this clutch. You definitely hit the jackpot on this one.  :Smile:  And thanks for the updated pics  :Good Job:

----------


## Chad Hulker

> I've seen people post pics of a lesser they bought and loved that it was so light. They looked like your Platty daddys.  Wonder if they got pattys at a lesser price and neither the buyer or seller knew. Who knows how many het plattys are out there thinking they are normals!


There are certainly lighter lessers out there but that doesn't make them platty daddys.  Look at the clutch pics at the beginning of the thread, the lessers and platty daddys are drastically different in color..pretty hard to confuse the two and accidentally sell a platty daddy as a lesser.

----------


## MoshBalls

That is awesome!  Congratulations! :Surprised:

----------


## vpjimmyd

Unbelievable. I've been itching to get a lesser for a while now. After reading this, I've got to get my hands on one.  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## Serpent_Nirvana

Looking awesome!!  :Good Job: 

Do males often figure out breeding at that young age? Looks like you've got some nice, strong genes there!

----------


## mommanessy247

honestly it looks to me like you've got 3 normals in there. 
either way those are some wickedly cool lookin' babies!

----------


## Chad Hulker

> Looking awesome!! 
> 
> Do males often figure out breeding at that young age? Looks like you've got some nice, strong genes there!


Males can breed really young but i'd day it's a smaller percentage.  This boy started breeding at 5 months and 550grams.  If your male will eat often enough to get him at breeding size in a short time..he has a decent chance at breeding.

----------

_Serpent_Nirvana_ (03-28-2011)

----------


## Lopezxx2

Whats a difference between a normal Lesser and a Lesser Platinum?

----------


## XSReptiles

> Whats a difference between a normal Lesser and a Lesser Platinum?


Nothing some simply choose to shorten the name to lesser. When Ralph Davis originally bred his Platinum male the offspring produced appeared to be a lesser version hence the name lesser platinum. Its now been proven that Platinum is infact two genes the lesser and "hidden" dilute gene. The dilute gene can't be expressed without being combined with a lesser all "het platty" aka platty sibs look like normals.

----------


## stupidcracker00

You should post an update on how they look now! 2 years later  :Smile:

----------


## cory9oh4

> You should post an update on how they look now! 2 years later


I agree!

----------


## Royal Hijinx

I agree.  I think there are LOT of het Plattys floating around.

----------

